

Microsoft does right by freeing Outlook archives - grellas
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20006128-264.html

======
jf
Direct links: <http://pstviewtool.codeplex.com/> <http://pstsdk.codeplex.com/>

------
mahmud
The tools existed for at least 5 years, mostly through reverse engineering.

Apache incubates a few MS file format utilities, some of which are looking for
maintainers/contributors:

<http://poi.apache.org/>

